# HOT / NEUTRAL REVERSE.... need help to fix



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)

Can yo follow the wires that went outside from
the panel box? If so that should be fixed If you can trace the wire that feed the outside box back to the panel shut the Main breaker off and fix the problem that would be the best way to do this


----------



## DIYneedsHelp (Oct 5, 2009)

300zx said:


> Can yo follow the wires that went outside from
> the panel box? If so that should be fixed If you can trace the wire that feed the outside box back to the panel shut the Main breaker off and fix the problem that would be the best way to do this


Thanks,
are you saying to reverse the wires in the circuit breaker box instrad of at the outlet? Does it matter because I really do NOT feel comfortable doing it at the circuit breaker. I could cut breakers off until I find the one that feeds that circuit and then reverse them at the breaker box after turning off the main power. BUT, if reversing them at the outlet or the junction box for the circuit is acomplishing the same thing I would rather do that? What do you think?
Thanks again !!!


----------



## DIYneedsHelp (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)

DIYneedsHelp said:


> Thanks,
> are you saying to reverse the wires in the circuit breaker box instrad of at the outlet? Does it matter because I really do NOT feel comfortable doing it at the circuit breaker. I could cut breakers off until I find the one that feeds that circuit and then reverse them at the breaker box after turning off the main power. BUT, if reversing them at the outlet or the junction box for the circuit is acomplishing the same thing I would rather do that? What do you think?
> Thanks again !!!


It would work but working and done the right are two differnt things Can you follow the wire back to panel or are they in the walls? Someone could get hurt! Where are the wires going that are in your back yard that are reversed?


----------



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)

Could there be another j-box somewhere that is before the one you tied in or does it go to the panel?


----------



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)

There are alot of great professionals on this site that can help you just don't give up. :no:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Do not reverse the wires where you made the connection as long as they are connected correctly
Trace the circuit back & find out where the wires are reversed
Feeding hot power onto the neutral & then the ground via the panel is dangerous
If you do not feel comfortable working in the panel then hire an electrician to trace & fix this problem

A plumber was just killed due to a wiring fault such as this


----------



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Do not reverse the wires where you made the connection as long as they are connected correctly
> Trace the circuit back & find out where the wires are reversed
> Feeding hot power onto the neutral & then the ground via the panel is dangerous
> If you do not feel comfortable working in the panel then hire an electrician to trace & fix this problem
> ...


Scuba Dave I think he didn't like what he was told and ended his post didn't want to hear the way he wanted to fix the problem was not a good way to fix it !! Like you said someone who did not know they were reversed could be very dangerous..


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

At least check the main breaker box panel. If the wires were connected incoreectly (backwards) there then the color would give away the error. White wires on 120 volt circuits must not be connected to the hot screw of breakers; non-white wires must not be connected to the neutral bus.

The circuit might have been 240 volts in the past in which case both the black and white wires are hot. (The white wire should have been marked with a band of red or black tape at both ends.) Then when the circuit is changed over to be 120 volts, the white wire is supposed to be taken off its side of the breaker and made into the neutral and attached to the neutral bus and any color band removed.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

DIYneedsHelp said:


> Thanks,
> are you saying to reverse the wires in the circuit breaker box instrad of at the outlet? Does it matter because I really do NOT feel comfortable doing it at the circuit breaker. I could cut breakers off until I find the one that feeds that circuit and then reverse them at the breaker box after turning off the main power. BUT, if reversing them at the outlet or the junction box for the circuit is acomplishing the same thing I would rather do that? What do you think?
> Thanks again !!!


Do it right or not at all.

You need to trace the circuit backwards ubtil you find where the wires are reversed.
Do not plug anything into this circuit that could have a hot chassis.


----------

